# Detección de linea ocupada con MT8870



## fjireh (Nov 26, 2008)

Alguien sabe alguna forma de detectar si la linea a la que estamos llamando esta ocupada utilizando el CI MT8870? Y si no fuera posible como mas se podría hacer?


----------



## asherar (Nov 26, 2008)

Ese integrado solo identifica tonos DTMF, todo lo demás lo filtra. 
La medida de la tensión de línea requiere un conversor AD.  
Para saber si está colgado u ocupado, etc., necesitás conocer las regulaciones de tu país. 
Caso contrario, tenés que tomarte el trabajo de medir con el téster en un experimento. 
Yo lo hice pero eso cambia de una región a otra. Eso te sirve para identificar luego si hay un 
nivel de contínua de valor conocido. 
Otra forma es detectar si hay señal en la banda acústica: en telefonía está limitada al rango entre 1kHz y 3.5KHz.
Tambien podés detectar la frecuencia que se usa para establecer la tarifa. Son pulsos cada cierto tiempo (no recuerdo las frecuencias portadoras).
El sitio de Pablín tiene algunos circuitos para telefonía que te pueden dar ideas útiles. 
Saludos.


----------



## fjireh (Nov 26, 2008)

Tenia la esperanza que MT8870 pudiera detectar los 425Hz que es el tono de ocupado, pero seguramente lo filtra. Una buena idea es utilizar el CI LM567 y fijar la frecuencia de deteccion en 425Hz, hay varios diagramas en la red. Lamentablemente no puedo conseguir este integrado. ¿Se podria hacer lo mismo diseñando un filtro pasabanda digamos entre 400Hz y 450Hz? Creen que funcionaria?


----------



## LeoFuentes (Nov 28, 2008)

Estimado amigo, primero envíame tu direccion y te regreso un LM567. Segundo, es mas dificil pero..., puedes modificar el cristal del 8870 y , en una parte de este integrado, una de sus patas se pone a "0" y te recive tonos simples y , obviamente, modificando el cristal para conseguir los 425 Hz.
Me inclino por el 567.


----------



## LeoFuentes (Nov 28, 2008)

Estimado amigo, he revisado rapidamente el 8870 y no encontré por donde se podia modificar la recepcion simple. Me he equivocado al parecer. Te pido disculpas.
Hasta pronto


----------



## fjireh (Nov 29, 2008)

Gracias "LeoFuentes" por la respuesta y por la ayuda, te cuento que hace dos días mande a pedir un LM567 en una de las tiendas de repuestos electrónicos y hoy ya lo habían traído así que ya cuento con el integrado, lo arme según algunos diseños que encontré por la web y ayudándome con la hoja de datos. Pero lamentablemente no me funciona, directamente no detecta la famosa frecuencia de 425Hz. Quizá estoy conectando mal la entrada, por que todo lo demás lo estoy haciendo como indica el diagrama.
http://www.comunidad.witsuk.com/node/68
La entrada se saca directamente de la linea telefónica? no necesita un puente de diodos, o capacitor y resistencia a la entrada? como se ve en varios diagramas en la pagina de pablin.

Por otro lado también hice un diseño por mi propia cuenta que talvez pueda funcionar en base a un filtro pasabanda con frecuencia de resonancia de 425Hz, un puente rectificador, un comparador y a la salida un transistor conversor a TTL. Según la simulación funciona una maravilla, todavía no lo arme pero mas tarde lo hago y les comento, si alguien esta interesado en aportar ideas al diseño, bienvenido. Hagamelo saber y posteo el diagrama.


----------



## asherar (Nov 29, 2008)

fjireh dijo:
			
		

> ... si alguien esta interesado en aportar ideas al diseño, bienvenido. Hagamelo saber y posteo el diagrama.



Yo estoy interesado. Hace un tiempo hice una centralita para control del gasto telefónico, con detección 
de tubo levantado, detección y generación de DTMF y otras cosas, pero no me metí a usar filtros. 
Hasta me compré unos micros para implementar un Caller ID. 

Todo sea por despuntar el vicio, ya que en Argentina las líneas fijas casi han sido suplantadas por los celulares, 
y ahora viene con fuerza la telefonía IP. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fjireh (Nov 29, 2008)

Mando el diagrama para su consideración. Lo he simulado en el MULTISIM y funciona muy bien. Pero todos sabemos que de la simulación a la practica hay mucha diferencia.
En realidad quisiera hacer funcionar el LM567 como detector de tono de ocupado, invitación a llamada, etc. Alguien utilizo este chip para esa función?
Alejandro Como hiciste en tu "centralita para control del gasto telefónico" para detectar este famoso tono de ocupado e invitación a llamada?


----------



## asherar (Nov 29, 2008)

Lo que hice es detectar el estado de colgado o levantado del tubo. 
Al levantarse el tubo, la central telefónica de tu zona detecta el cambio en el consumo y cambia la tensión 
en la línea desde unos 33.4 VCC a unos 2.5 V durante 0.5 segundos y luego a unos 8.9 VCC (valores que 
medí en mi línea). Durante el estado de línea ocupada (hablando) se medían 13 V. 
Al colgar, saltaba a 50 V para luego decaer lentamente, llegando a 33.4V al cabo de 5-10 seg.
Estos valores dependen del sistema usado (depende del país). 

Para llevar un registro exacto del consumo no sólo se requiere detectar con precisión el instante de inicio y 
corte de la comunicación, sino también saber cuánto te está cobrando la empresa telefónica por pulso. 
Eso depende de la hora, del alcance de la llamada, y peor aún, de las tantas promociones que puede ofrecer 
la empresa, y que además cambian a menudo. 
Por eso no se justificaba hacer una medición tan fina como detectar el pulso telefónico o el tono de ocupado. 
De paso me evitaba el incordio de hacer filtros, que agregaban volumen a la placa. 

El micro acumulaba el tiempo global de comunicación, y al levantar el tubo hacía un pitido de tono alto y 
molesto "PIIII" si te habías pasado del tope programado para ese mes, o bajo y agradable "TADAAAA" si 
todavía quedaba margen. 
También identificaba el número marcado (con un 8870) al llamar, para poder inhibir o limitar las llamadas de 
larga distancia. 
La idea era que no llegaran boletas impagables. 

El RING de llamada lo detectaba con un sistema elemental de diodo y capacitor, como los que habrás 
encontrado montones. 

También estuve viendo cómo funciona el Caller ID (CMX602B), incluso me compre algunos, pero no llegué a 
probarlos que el advenimiento de los celulares me mató el proyecto.


----------



## LeoFuentes (Ene 15, 2009)

Estimado fjireh: Re-leyendo tu pregunta me asaltó una gran duda. Cuando tú discas, la planta telefonica a la cual tú perteneces, procesa el número, "rutea" a otra planta, si fuese el caso, y después de detectar el número llamado la última planta, si es que hubo un "ruteo", te dá ocupado ó llamando.
Entonces, cómo tú quieres averiguar que si al número que llamas está ocupado, saltándote el procesamiento lógico de las plantas?
Es como, apriori, saber que el cheque que vas a cobrar tiene fondos ó nó, sin haber pasado por el cajero.   O no entendí definitivamente tú pregunta ó no la planteastes bien.  Un amigo


----------



## cooperts (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola espero que esten bien! tengo un problema con algo que estoy haciendo y es que necesito generar una linea virtual y de alli conectarla al telefono y cuando se disque un numero detectar dicho numero con el MT8870 y lo tengo conectado pero no genera nada. la linea virtual la genere con una fuente de 48Vdc y de ahi directamente al telefono. Agradezco cualquier información al respecto gracias


----------

